
Show HN: Instagram removing likes, this extension makes them visible again - razvanvisan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-return-of-the-likes/djfggogjickolkmoijohpgmojangelni
======
razvanvisan
Some really cool things about this extension: \- the code is not obfuscated \-
nothing leaves your browser

How it works: Instagram sends this data anyway so we just inject and get it
from their json and put it on the page.

Enjoy!

